# Three Navy Corpsmen Dead in Triple Murder-Suicide



## soy-boy-1212 (May 9, 2019)

It's always a heart-wrenching feeling when our brothers and sisters-in-arms pass away. It's even more painful when we find out that they passed under non-training/non-deployment circumstances.

According to the Daily Mail, two Navy Hospital Corpsmen were shot by another Corpsman who shot himself shortly after. Click here for the Daily Mail article.

For those of you who are stationed in the Virginia area or know these individuals, I deeply apologize for your loss and send my condolences.


----------



## DA SWO (May 9, 2019)

Hate on the shooter.


----------



## Gunz (May 9, 2019)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Devildoc (May 9, 2019)

One of our forum members is in FMTB, knows the shooter and one of the vics (in the same class).  He and I have texted; his head is on straight.  He says it was out of the blue and the shooter was a solid teammate, cheerful and nice.


----------



## soy-boy-1212 (May 9, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> One of our forum members is in FMTB, knows the shooter and one of the vics (in the same class).  He and I have texted; his head is on straight.  He says it was out of the blue and the shooter was a solid teammate, cheerful and nice.



Times like these are tough, and I hope the forum member you speak of knows he has our support if he needs someone to talk to.


----------



## Devildoc (May 9, 2019)

soy-boy-1212 said:


> Times like these are tough, and I hope the forum member you speak of knows he has our support if he needs someone to talk to.



Definitely.


----------



## chickenrappa (May 9, 2019)

What a tragedy, sorry for your loss.


----------



## LibraryLady (May 9, 2019)

Prayers out to all affected by the loss of these young people.  Most especially to the board member, know we got your back, anytime.

LL


----------



## Grunt (May 9, 2019)

Sad story all around! My sincerest condolences to their friends and families.


----------

